# On the train tracks



## anthwinter (May 26, 2008)

Took this yesterday at a park near to where i live - 
i wanted him to stay there longer so the train was closer but.... heres the outcome anyway

had a lot of funny looks and s******s by the passers by


----------



## Big Bully (May 26, 2008)

How funny!


----------



## Senor Hound (May 27, 2008)

For the record, I'd love to see this elaborated on even more.  Get a model with a late 19th-century dress, and shoot it in sepia...  Get the ropes out and everything, it'd be so funny and silly!

The idea you have here is awesome.  If you are able to, I would seriously run with it on a more serious (photographically, at least) level!


----------



## Battou (May 27, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> For the record, I'd love to see this elaborated on even more.  Get a model with a late 19th-century dress, and shoot it in sepia...  Get the ropes out and everything, it'd be so funny and silly!
> 
> The idea you have here is awesome.  If you are able to, I would seriously run with it on a more serious (photographically, at least) level!



:lmao: that would be awesome.


----------

